# Timeshares in Key West



## suekap (May 3, 2008)

I was wondering if there are any good timeshares to trade into that are in the Key West area?


----------



## theo (May 3, 2008)

*Good luck....*



suekap said:


> I was wondering if there are any good timeshares to trade into that are in the Key West area?



Trading into Key West is (with much understatement) very difficult. 
Less difficult if you're willing to go during hurricance season...

The Galleon seems to be the most sought after timeshare there, at least judging by posted "want to buy" ads, but there are numerous others. Several are Hyatt properties. You may ultimately find trading into Key West to be just wishful thinking. Bear in mind that with demand consistently exceeding supply, and rental figures there consistently being quite high, the *least* valuable thing an owner could ever possibly do with a Key West week (outside of hurricane season, anyhow) is "deposit it for exchange". Nonetheless, I do wish you luck.


----------



## Transit (May 4, 2008)

Hyatt Sunset key has the best location in Key West IMO.Hyatt Windward Point has the best rooms.


----------



## bogey21 (May 4, 2008)

No disrespect to the Hyatt or the Galleon, but my choice in Key West is the Banyan

George


----------



## Transit (May 4, 2008)

suekap said:


> I was wondering if there are any good timeshares to trade into that are in the Key West area?


Everyone will have their personal favorates in Key West it's really a take what you can get when it comes to trading in. It's a tough trade.


----------



## Cathyb (May 4, 2008)

We ended up (after due diligence in trying EVERYTHING) trading our Starwood points and staying 5 nights at Westin hotel next February.


----------



## JeffW (May 4, 2008)

No timeshare in Key West is bad.  The biggest differences I'd say are locations.

Exchanges are possible, but unless you have a great trader, expect off-season: August, September, sometimes November.  

Jeff


----------



## Transit (May 4, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> We ended up (after due diligence in trying EVERYTHING) trading our Starwood points and staying 5 nights at Westin hotel next February.



Nice place ,Westin even gave me an upgrade to OV with SPG gold. Westin has the best beach in Key West ....link


----------



## timeos2 (May 4, 2008)

By far the best location and Key West "feel" is at the Banyan.  But getting any timeshare in Key West is a great find so being too picky about which resort it is doesn't pay.  If you should get the Banyan I hope you like cats as they run that place.


----------



## Transit (May 4, 2008)

Hyatt Windward point Pictures.I'm learning this Photobucket thing and need to add more pics and organise them better but I have a few Key West photos from January and April 2008. (John don't look there's some Westgate pics in that album)


----------



## JeffW (May 4, 2008)

I'd add for clarification that 1br or 2br exchanges that appear at Hyatt Sunset Harbor, Galleon, or Banyan, I'd take without hesitation.  If you see a studio/efficiency exchange, I'd check the TUG reviews first.  I know particularly with the Galleon, reviews have been so-so.
I've stayed at a lockout at Sunset Harbor, as long as you don't mind missing a balcony, their studios are okay.  I think studios at the Banyan are probably okay.

Jeff


----------



## jjlovecub (May 4, 2008)

Never knew it was a tuff trade?? I'm 3 for 3 all in the summer. I liked Hyatt Sunset the best!


----------



## theo (May 4, 2008)

jjlovecub said:


> Never knew it was a tuff trade?? I'm 3 for 3 all in the summer. I liked Hyatt Sunset the best!



Not quite as tough to get there during hurricane season, maybe?


----------



## Cathyb (May 5, 2008)

Transit:  Nice pictures, thanks!


----------



## Cathyb (May 5, 2008)

Hurricanes  -- rather have California earthquakes


----------



## suekap (May 5, 2008)

I trade with RCI and I don't think they have that may properties.


----------



## theo (May 5, 2008)

*Availability, not exchange company, is the limiting factor*



suekap said:


> I trade with RCI and I don't think they have that many properties.



The Galleon (#0902) is RCI affiliated. So is (with very limited availability) Reflections at Ocean Key House, which is located right on Duval St. (#0891). While Coconut Mallory (at the opposite end of Key West from the other two just mentioned) is currently II affiliated, on site sales staff claimed in my presence in 2/08 that they are switching to RCI (and dropping II affiliation entirely, not being "dual" affiliated) sometime in the coming months ahead. I *did* mention that it was a *sales staff* claim, and her lips *were* moving at the time, so who knows if that is actually the truth? The woman was not actually speaking to me, but working on a far more receptive looking "mark" at the time, but at four feet away (and stone cold sober) I'm certain that I heard her correctly. I'm much less certain that she actually spoke the truth.... 

The limiting factor in Key West is and will remain availability --- outside of hurricane season anyhow --- since demand consistently exceeds supply there. Who would just "deposit" something that valuable???


----------



## theo (May 5, 2008)

*Availability, not exchange company, is the limiting factor*

apologies for inadvertent double posting


----------



## JeffW (May 5, 2008)

The last time I was at the Banyan, they said they were supposedly at least adding RCI affiliation.  I don't remember if they were going to remove II affiliation or not.

Jeff


----------



## theo (May 6, 2008)

*Choosing your associates...*



JeffW said:


> The last time I was at the Banyan, they said they were supposedly at least adding RCI affiliation.  I don't remember if they were going to remove II affiliation or not.



No indication of Banyan affiliation with RCI in the current RCI directory --- which is not necessarily a bad thing....


----------



## JeffW (May 6, 2008)

I don't remember the reason why they were looking at RCI.  Just an educated guess:

1. II has 7 resorts in KW: 3 'Premier', 2 'Select', 2 no-rating.  Banyan is one of those two (other is Coconut Mallory, not great company).

2. While RCI officially has 2 resorts in KW (Galleon and Ocean Key House), I'm not sure I've ever seen OKH availability, which effectively makes it all Galleon (which also is affiliated with II).  Maybe they figure they'd be better being 1 of 2 KW resorts in RCI, vs 1 in 7 with II.

I sent an email to one of the owners, I'll see if I can get an answer.

Jeff


----------



## keysfan (May 6, 2008)

*Coconut Beach Resort*

No one has mentioned this resort... we own 2 weeks there and love it.  It is on the water on the quiet side of the island next to Louie's Backyard and the Casa Marina.  It is a small resort, right on the water, with 2 bedroom lock off units.  It trades through II.  We have exchanged our weeks there and also have met folks who have traded in (during Christmas and New Year's).  Some of the owners rent their weeks as well.


----------



## JeffW (May 6, 2008)

Here's the reply I received from a Banyan owner:

 The Board has approved an affiliation with RCI and the contract may have been signed.  There is no plans to change the II affiliation.  Banyan owners will have the option of joining one or the other, both, or none at all.

I'd need to email the Banyan for more detailed information, which right now I'm not interested in doing.

Jeff


----------



## mas (May 9, 2008)

I've been trading into Key West every winter (Jan -April timeframe) since 2000.  Every time I've received an exchange into Hyatt's Beach Place, except for one time we were placed into Windward Pointe.  The rooms at Windward are slightly nicer/newer than Beach House but I prefer the location at Beach House.  I really enjoy the Beach House and look forward to going there every year.

I've always listed Banyon and Galleon as options but have never been placed in either.  I use II and I'm assuming that is the reason for not getting the Galleon as it seams that the lion's share of owners there are RCI affiliated.  As to the Banyon, my guess is that the inventory there is significantly less than any of the Hyatts.  The Galleon is clearly the winner when it comes to location, of course that is subjective depending on what you are interested in, but most people want to be within walking distance from Duval and Mallory Square.  Their rooms, however, at least from what I saw when I asked to see them, are significantly lower grade than Hyatt's Beach House or Windward Pointe.


----------



## ml855 (May 9, 2008)

mas said:


> I've been trading into Key West every winter (Jan -April timeframe) since 2000.  Every time I've received an exchange into Hyatt's Beach Place, except for one time we were placed into Windward Pointe.  The rooms at Windward are slightly nicer/newer than Beach House but I prefer the location at Beach House.  I really enjoy the Beach House and look forward to going there every year.
> 
> I've always listed Banyon and Galleon as options but have never been placed in either.  I use II and I'm assuming that is the reason for not getting the Galleon as it seams that the lion's share of owners there are RCI affiliated.  As to the Banyon, my guess is that the inventory there is significantly less than any of the Hyatts.  The Galleon is clearly the winner when it comes to location, of course that is subjective depending on what you are interested in, but most people want to be within walking distance from Duval and Mallory Square.  Their rooms, however, at least from what I saw when I asked to see them, are significantly lower grade than Hyatt's Beach House or Windward Pointe.




If you don't mind me asking what did you use for your trade.  I have an exchange request for any of the Hyatts for next winter, Jan - April.  Thanks.


----------



## mas (May 13, 2008)

I've used Cypress Harbour and Kona Coast Resort.  I've never had a problem getting the exchange.


----------



## lll1929 (May 13, 2008)

A few days ago, there were several Hyatts avail in II during Aug and Sept 08.  

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71095

Oops, I just re-read and saw that you trade RCI.


----------



## ml855 (May 13, 2008)

mas said:


> I've used Cypress Harbour and Kona Coast Resort.  I've never had a problem getting the exchange.



Thanks,  how long did you have the request going before II match your exchange.  Plus, when did you place your request, was it a year out, longer than a year, 7 months etc.?


----------



## mas (May 13, 2008)

ml855 said:


> Thanks,  how long did you have the request going before II match your exchange.  Plus, when did you place your request, was it a year out, longer than a year, 7 months etc.?



My requests are placed normally 10-12 months before the requested dates.  My dates are always between the end of Jan. to the end of April with the largest percentage in Feb-March.  The exchanges usually come through anywhere between Sept thru early Dec.


----------



## ml855 (May 14, 2008)

mas said:


> My requests are placed normally 10-12 months before the requested dates.  My dates are always between the end of Jan. to the end of April with the largest percentage in Feb-March.  The exchanges usually come through anywhere between Sept thru early Dec.



Thanks, for the information.  I'm going to let my request ride and hopefully I land one of the Hyatts on Key West.  Never been there and would love to visit.  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## islandjerr (Sep 18, 2008)

*banyan and RCI*

Right, Jeff.  

As a Board member, I can report that we have been working onthis affiliation for a long time.  The bureaucratic nonsense of adding an affiliation is similar to working with any government and it has taken an inordinate amount of time.   We are in the finals, we think, of the dual affiliation and hope to have it soon.  Those RCI members interested should ask RCI for an exchange into the Banyan.   

Good luck,

Jerry





JeffW said:


> Here's the reply I received from a Banyan owner:
> 
> The Board has approved an affiliation with RCI and the contract may have been signed.  There is no plans to change the II affiliation.  Banyan owners will have the option of joining one or the other, both, or none at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Timesharemogul (Sep 18, 2008)

*The Banyan has been my favorite II exchange*

I agree with those who said the Banyan was the best exchange....though I would add "in all of I.I. if you can't get into the Galleon". 
Owning several weeks at Galleon and having traded back into the Galleon many times thru II and RCI, I've also had the opportunity to confirm exchanges into HSH, HBH, Coconut Beach, and Banyan. By far the Banyan has the best and most central location. In terms of room quality, I thought HSH was the worst for a whole laundry list of reasons I detailed in a review when I stayed there after it was newly opened. 
 Nowadays, when I put in a pending request thru II back to KW, I always include Banyan, Galleon, and any one other resort except Coconut Mallory or HWP which are both too far IMHO from town and too close to the airport.
JMHO,
Brian


----------



## zentraveler (Dec 1, 2008)

theo said:


> The limiting factor in Key West is and will remain availability --- outside of hurricane season anyhow --- since demand consistently exceeds supply there. Who would just "deposit" something that valuable???



Why is it such a poor idea to deposit and trade these properties? New to exchanging but I am going to try to trade my FSA through II for either Hawaii or Key West in January or March. To do this I will need to deposit my time. I suppose I could rent it and use the money to rent something else, but what is so bad about exchanging??


----------



## Timesharemogul (Dec 2, 2008)

zentraveler said:


> Why is it such a poor idea to deposit and trade these properties? New to exchanging but I am going to try to trade my FSA through II for either Hawaii or Key West in January or March. To do this I will need to deposit my time. I suppose I could rent it and use the money to rent something else, but what is so bad about exchanging??



   It's not that it's a poor idea to trade these properties, Zen...it' just a lot easier for an owner to exchange their valuable timeshare into cash from renting it since the demand is there.....and then turning around and spending a smaller portion of that same cash received into suitable accomodations for a future trip. After years and years of trials and errors made thru trading and renting out my timeshares, I've come to learn that while my Key West units do trade for some of the best properties, I generally fare better by putting them up for rent and can often get the exchanges I want with "lesser" timeshares. My best results in exchanging have not come from my units in Key West, but have come from a studio I own in Islamorada at an RCI- affiliated Silver Crown resort some 90 miles to the northeast of Key West! If I had known then what I know now....


----------



## theo (Dec 2, 2008)

*You misunderstood...*



zentraveler said:


> Why is it such a poor idea to deposit and trade these properties? New to exchanging but I am going to try to trade my FSA through II for either Hawaii or Key West in January or March. To do this I will need to deposit my time. I suppose I could rent it and use the money to rent something else, but what is so bad about exchanging??



My intended point was (...and still is) that because of the limited availability of prime Key West weeks, such weeks have very high value. Accordingly, the owner of a high value Key West week who is not actually using his/her week is likely far better off just renting it out for top dollar, rather than just depositing it for a potential "exchange" into something likely not as good or as "valuable" as what they deposited in the first place. That Key West rental income will pay for a week most anywhere else, and likely with some cash still left over...

In short, my statement which you quoted a few posts above was not a condemnation of exchanging, it was merely a factual observation regarding the limited availability and  associated high value of Key West weeks. I just don't see (and can't easily imagine) a smart Key West owner having much interest in trading "down" instead of renting out that owned week for the top dollar rental prices which prime Key West weeks consistently command --- when the owners can't actually use and enjoy the week themselves.


----------

